

Ask HN: The [Sales] Pitch Deck (for potential clients, not investors) - Blippity

I've a rough prototype developed. But before I even get to demo it, I want to talk to potential clients who may be interested in the product (or who could offer valuable input/feedback).<p>What is the best way to go about doing this? I'm planning on meeting up with a few potentials, and giving them a 6-slide deck, printed out. Is this how you guys do it?
======
harscoat
#1 rule of best salesmen or IBM sales school is not to pitch (not to give
prints etc.) but to "listen".

This is hard discipline. One is always more comfortable throwing info about
one's product at the prospect especially if you built it as you are in love w/
it.

Imho the deck is only there as backup (to show you did your homeworks). Best
would be that you have a conversation with them about the space your are in
(you want to learn and you want to ask them questions) and where they tell you
(because they are happy to meet with sbdy that gets their context/pbs) their
worries, what matters to them, what they need to solve.

So 1st find a way to signal/prove them you are very serious about listening to
them, their context, their pains & needs. (you studied their annual report,
their website, blogs, interview of their executives, heard them at a
conference etc.). Deck is second and should start with "what we understand of
your needs/context". my 2cts

